# retrofitted headlights with d2s bulbs



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

i bought some headlights on vortex afew days ago and they are retrofitted to fit a d2s hid bulb in it. does this mean that i need to just buy the hid bulb and plug and play with the stock wiring? or do i need to buy the whole hid kit?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: retrofitted headlights with d2s bulbs (VwGolf7613)*

If you don't already have ballasts you will need those, along with the adapter/igniter cables to hook up to the D2S bulbs.
EDIT: And I always recommend a relay kit, although not necessary.


----------



## afstud (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: retrofitted headlights with d2s bulbs (McBee)*

if it can use D2S hid bulbs, use them instead with w/e balasts you can get... OEM hid bulbs have the best output and last the longest and will not damage your interrior chrome parts or anything since they run cooler than kit bulbs..


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

OP: There is important info missing here so far...
If you are going to use D2S bulbs you will NOT get anywhere by buying the ballasts from an "HID Kit". You NEED true OEM ballasts.
The connectors of most "hid kits" have the pigtail setup (two wires) where it plugs into the bulb vs the single (black/red circular cap). If you go out and buy an HID Kit you will not be able to connect the ballast to the d2s bulb (again, assuming the housing is modified to accept a D2S bulb directly).
And I could go on and on about how this is not going to work out how you envisioned it...but I'll leave that to another discussion.


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

Okay because the guy had retrofitted them so that they will fit d2s bulbs. they almost look like angle eyes in them and i wanted to know if you guys could help out i will post somepictures so you can help because they have h7 in them right now and i cant even get the back headlight cover on right now . ALSO I CANT SEE HARDLY ANYTHING


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Now I'm really confused....H7 bulb has a different base than a D2S. If he modded the lamp to fit D2S then the H7 bulb won't stay in there w/o modification. So which is it????
Who did this? Maybe you should get more answers from him.


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

i will post pictures to help this out


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

As you can see they have been retrofitted.








Here is the D2S bulb that retrofitted it to.








Here is the H7 bulb connector thing.








Different shot of the D2s Bulb.








Full Shot.








Do not know what this even goes to.
So can someone help me on telling me what i need to make this work?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (VwGolf7613)*

You are going to need a D2S adapter cable that goes from your ballast to your D2S bulb. That H7 connector isn't going to work or hook up to anything from what I can tell.


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

well can you tell me exactly what i need to buy? Really would like to put these on my car


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont have an hid kit i just bought these what exactly do i need to buy then to make these things work?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (VwGolf7613)*

You are going to need ballasts (if you don't already have any): 
http://www.ddmtuning.com/index...&pg=1
I am currently running the Raptor kit on my retros and they haven't failed me yet. 
Then you need D2S adapter cables:
http://www.ddmtuning.com/index...nt=94
Then finally, the D2S bulbs, which it seems you already have.


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

okay and how hard is it to install all of this? can i do it myself?


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

Also should i get 35w or 55w? i want to run 3k hid color cause i have the 3k hi beams


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

does the DDM HID Kit Slim Ballast (35W or 55W) come with the bulbs?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (VwGolf7613)*

The slim ballast HID Kit comes with ballast and bulbs. Look at their kits. 

For installation, install the bulb into the light fixture Run the headlight wires out the back. Install the light into the car. Do-up the rest of the wiring. If you are not comfortable doing the wiring, you can purchase a wiring kit.
These do look like they will take a bit of work. These lights do have backs to them and a way to attach the bulb to the light fixture? I can not tell from the pictures.



_Modified by whatnxt at 7:52 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## BigBang (Sep 23, 2009)

okay and how hard is it to install an hid kit?


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (whatnxt)*

They do have backs. As for the bulb holder i do not think so. Any ideas?? And how long will it take to install the hid kit?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (VwGolf7613)*

If the backs are stock, then they will have to be modded to accept the longer D2S bulbs. You also need to figure out how to attach the bulb to the housing. 
Doing the wiring is not too bad. Easier if you have a HID wiring harness. say 2-3 hours once you have the lights installed back into the car.
You might also take a look over at http://www.HIDPlanet.com. You might find someone local to give you a hand.


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

okay i was thinking of a 3000k hid kit? i really like the yellow look. any input on that?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (VwGolf7613)*

Here are my fogs with HID 3000k bulbs. Very yellow. Using them for your main bean may be an issue with state laws. Look at the last picture. 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=271174
IMO, easier to get 4300K bulbs and use a colored film over the lights. It is an easier change back to white, if needed, than purchasing new bulbs.


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (whatnxt)*

Okay because i have been running nokya hyper yellow runiing lights and hi beams and have had no trouble


----------



## VwGolf7613 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (VwGolf7613)*

so can i just get the hid kit and not have to get the adapter and wire from the h7 socket to get power?


----------

